# keeping corys with glosso



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Is this possible, I want to grow glosso in my tank but I also quite fancy keeping corys. My questions are would they uproot the glosso? and would they be ok with the c, japonica I have in there too?

the only other fish in there are ottocinclus and glowlight tetras


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

No problem what so ever with any of the fish you mentioned.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

The shrimp and corydoras should be okay. Once the glosso is established, they won't cause any significant problems. You might want to try to use something to keep them off of it until the glosso's roots are established. You could use something like the mesh, plastic containers in which strawberries are often sold. Anything that will keep the fish off, will allow light to penetrate, and will not inhibit the flow of water over the glosso should work.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

yea amanos are helpful but they can uproot things easily... my riccia... but once it grows out they cant touch it


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I planted some Glosso a few weeks ago and have had no problem with the corys uprooting it. Also Corys & shrimp do just fine together.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

brilliant thanks,

I think I will wait until the glosso has had a bit of a chance to root then add some corys


----------

